# DRI vs Exit Company



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2022)

and another lawsuit between a resort developer and a timeshare exit "attorney"









						District Court Shows Timeshare “Exit” Attorney the Exit
					

In May of 2022, a New Jersey District Court ruled in favor of Diamond Resorts, declining to find them liable under the Fair Credit Reporting Act. The case, Esperance v. Diamond Resorts, provides insig




					www.natlawreview.com
				





seems to define the usual/typical practices of most if not all exit companies in instructing the owner to stop paying.  Sure wish I could charge 5000 bucks for advice like that!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 5, 2022)

Plaintiffs were the two sisters.  Defendant was DRI, acting as a "credit furnisher.  Sussman, the real villain, was not a party to the suit.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 6, 2022)

These timeshare exit companies are scams.  On the OBX, some of them have been known to charge thousands of dollars to take summer weeks, which are actually worth several thousand, off of their hands.  They are crooks.  They also charge people thousands of dollars to take weeks that HOAs would have accepted a deedback.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2022)

Why does federal & state government allow scam timeshare exit companies to operate?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 6, 2022)

You tube is starting almost all my video clips with ads for a TS exit company.  Westley Financial group


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 6, 2022)

I've been hearing Westley ads in regular rotation on Island Radio on Kauai this week.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 6, 2022)

Nuts!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 6, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've been hearing Westley ads in regular rotation on Island Radio on Kauai this week.


Westley timeshare exit ads are broadcast every morning on various television and radio stations in the Tidewater Virginia listening area.


----------

